# Snowex error



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi my 1875 controller is acting up, will not run spreader and gives code L6, can anyone check a manual and tell me a possible fix? Thanks in advance, F


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

NSDOT;859055 said:


> Hi my 1875 controller is acting up, will not run spreader and gives code L6, can anyone check a manual and tell me a possible fix? Thanks in advance, F


Most likely your controller is fried. It is snowex weak link. Call Bob at Karrier Company in Ohio he is a controller wizard. He can point you in the right direction and sell you a new one if need be.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the response, I was scared of that, seems I might be looking at 500+ us dollars for a Karrier controller. I replaced everything else on this spreader, might be the last straw. F


----------



## sdmaintenance (Oct 9, 2009)

*Snowex Issues*

I had an L6 issue with my controller. I unhooked everything plugged it all in and it still read L6. I was told it is one of two issues. First an error with the controller (replace it) and the second, which was my issue, was replacing the vehicle battery. Try the battery first! It is way cheaper!!!!:yow!:
good luck


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

My 1875 is 4 years old . Mine also used to throw codes . Usually when the harness plug is not snug . This year , I reamed open the male pins and shaved the walls of the female holes with a small pick file .Cleaned with electric contact cleaner then loaded with dielectric grease . Noticable difference there.

I also noticed recently that the amp draw is high when switching it on . But , if I tach up the rpm's to the motor asI switch it on, theres no problem . Also replaced the battery and a new alternator. Plain old maintenance .Ahh, The joys of snow removal .


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

For sure snow ex controllers are garbage.In the old days i think we went though 2-3 new ones. Always on the third year so no warrenty. It was almost like clock work


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

the code is not L6 its is lb as in low battery. make sure all your connections are clean and tight and that you have enough voltage going into the controller.


----------

